# Hitchhiking Achievement List - Submit your ideas!



## Tony Pro

Maybe this has been done before but I enjoy making these. You might have seen the ones I made for /trv/ and /out/ some years back.

I need your ideas for achievements. Think of a clever title for each one if you can. 
Some examples:
Patience: Wait >24 hours at a single spot
Formula 1: Hitch a sports car
Glitch in the Matrix: Get picked up by the same person twice
Rambo: Get arrested for hitching
Hippie Trail: Hitch from Europe to Indo-China
Magellan: Hitchhike on 6 continents

You get the idea. I've made ones for pretty much every _type_ of transport, from boats to horse carts. Just need more ideas for the fun stuff.

Yes, I know this is thoroughly stupid. Just for fun!


----------



## TMG51

Re-enact the nun scene from Jay and Silent Bob Strike Back.


----------



## Wawa

"The near miss": when you give up on a train and thumb it... then just so happen to get a ride from an engineer or conductor. Srsly.

"My other car is a....": Vehicle stops going the wrong way, but really he's offering to bring you to his boat/helicopter/airplane/bus/giant motorhome, which is indeed going your way

"Sofa jockey": Truck with a sofa in the back.


----------



## outlawloose

What goes up must come down: You have the hardest time getting to Destination X, but the return trip is a breeze
(My experience: 3 weeks to get to Alaska vs 3 days return)

Don't Bite the Hand That Feeds You: You're driver has a fundamentally different outlook on life (politics, religion, race, sexuality and gender issues) and you spend the whole trip biting your tounge.
(My experience: too many to count!)

You're On Your Own, Kid: Get dropped off in the most extreme remote location
(My experience: dropped on the AlCan highway at night, Yukon Territory)

Reality Check: Get picked up by a serious criminal (my experience: a crack smoking, people smuggling, Zaatas Cartel member)

Patience 4000: Wait 4 days for a ride
(My experience: stuck in San Carlos, Coahuila)


----------



## WanderLost Radical

Hurting my convictions: Get a ride from a cop off-duty.

Loving life: Get picked up by 3+ girls. At least one must be hot. ahaha

What?: Get picked up by someone who doesnt speak your language.

Thumb hopping: ride in a road vehicule that doesnt know you're there.

!&$(@*+%£☆♡: Get kicked out of the car.

Really???: Get dropped off in the middle of nowhere.


----------



## hayden henson

This one's kinda gross but..

You might have a problem: drink the remaining alcohol left in a container you found in the ditch, trash, or elsewhere.
My experience = peach vodka found in a ditch. Thankfully that's all it was, vodka!


----------



## Deleted member 15262

Bike Babe: hitch a ride on a motorcycle
Gold digger: given up to $300 in a single ride 
Dirty hippy: get kicked out of a grandmas house after being invited by son. 

Lol there's mine, nice post Tony


----------



## awkwardshelby

someone should make these into badges for us to sew on our packs, vests, whatever.


----------



## Tony Pro

Eek, I finished it like a week ago, should've posted here!
You guys have some sweet ideas but I'm not really in the mood to edit the thing; if anyone wants I can send you the .psd to play with


----------



## Nepptune

this is awesome,


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido

Tony Pro said:


> Eek, I finished it like a week ago, should've posted here!
> You guys have some sweet ideas but I'm not really in the mood to edit the thing; if anyone wants I can send you the .psd to play with
> 
> View attachment 30038



Can't say I've achieved all yet.. We don't get arrested so much in Europe for example, but had three rides with German cops, in their patrol cars. 

Have anyone done the hippie trail in the last decade? And would anyone recommend it, except for just being a crazy dare, do you think it would be a thing to do in this day and age? 
The last I've heard about was the guy Tom writing his travellogue. "Hand to mouth to India"


----------



## Tony Pro

Whereamiwhatdoido said:


> Have anyone done the hippie trail in the last decade? And would anyone recommend it, except for just being a crazy dare, do you think it would be a thing to do in this day and age?



I think a lot of people have done it recently. Are you talking about Tom Thumb? I read his book; good stuff. Also a Swedish couple did a podcast where they went from Poland to India a couple years ago. If you have a European passport it would be super easy because you can just go through Iran.

It's a dream of mine, but as an American I'd have to either go through Russia or cross the Caspian sea by boat, from Azerbaijan to Kazakhstan. Then I'd either have to negotiate my way into China or somehow cross the Wakhan Corridor.


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido

Surely it's a different circumstance as a EU citizen.

I'm just not quite sure, because the Danish politicians and actions have become quite notorious as a people who hate islam, Therefore there seems to be quite a risk in the middle east as a Danish person. - At this I am not sure wether it's fear from what the media tells, or if it's a legit type of precaution to take.

It's been a dream of mine since I read Tom Thumbs story, or parts of it at least. To say the least my way of travelling has always been hand-to-mouth type of stories, and I think ending up in the 3rd world without money is quite, well... stupid.


----------



## Tony Pro

Two things I've learned from traveling in Muslim countries: Everyone loves Americans, and the less money you have, the more people want to feed you.
I'm sure Iranians/Pakistanis are entirely indifferent to Danes.


----------



## Whereamiwhatdoido

@Tony Pro That's quite good to hear (whilst in Morocco my experiences differed, but my outset was not the best to start with.) I think the hippie trail would be such a blast !!


----------



## Notmyname

Late to the party but I'll add anyway cause it's funny and happened to me. maybe add it a revised edition or some shit 

Altar boy: get picked up by a Catholic priest


----------



## Matt Derrick

Notmyname said:


> Altar boy: get picked up by a Catholic priest



i got picked up by a mormon bishop once...

@Tony Pro post the psd here! we'll add to it...




awkwardshelby said:


> someone should make these into badges for us to sew on our packs, vests, whatever.



that's an awesome idea... we should find an embrioderer!


----------



## awkwardshelby

Matt Derrick said:


> that's an awesome idea... we should find an embrioderer!



I've been known to embroider a few badges in my day. I made one for my sister when she had her first baby that said, "I'm a cool mom" like from Mean Girls. 

At one point someone on Etsy was selling something like "punk badges" but they were all screenprinted and stopped making them (I searched all over for a photo of them and nothing came up). It'd be cool to make them more aimed at traveling though.


----------



## Matt Derrick

awkwardshelby said:


> I've been known to embroider a few badges in my day. I made one for my sister when she had her first baby that said, "I'm a cool mom" like from Mean Girls.
> 
> At one point someone on Etsy was selling something like "punk badges" but they were all screenprinted and stopped making them (I searched all over for a photo of them and nothing came up). It'd be cool to make them more aimed at traveling though.



it would definitely fit in with the 'dirty scouts' theme of the jamboree 

maybe we could make some and give them away to people at the event...


----------



## awkwardshelby

Matt Derrick said:


> it would definitely fit in with the 'dirty scouts' theme of the jamboree
> 
> maybe we could make some and give them away to people at the event...



Hell yeah! 

"I hopped/biked/boated/rubbertramped/hitched to the stp jamboree '16"
"Slabs Newbie" 
"Donated a book" with an anarchy symbol


----------



## Deleted member 16034

Got some for me?: Your driver starts drinking/doing illegal drugs while driving (With no forewarning. So, you're doing your own thing and when you look back at the driver he's taking a hit/drinking)


----------



## HoboinaTux

Get a ride from a limo. It would be titled "Classy" or something.


----------



## briancray

Blind Man - Getting picked up at night without seeing the driver's face 

Master Williams - Getting picked up by a butler 

Hōkūleʻa - Hitchhiking around all the Hawaiian Islands

Car Surfing - Riding in a pickup bed in the rain.

That's the best I have for now.


----------



## Billy Cougar White

WanderLost Radical said:


> Hurting my convictions: Get a ride from a cop off-duty.
> 
> Loving life: Get picked up by 3+ girls. At least one must be hot. ahaha
> 
> What?: Get picked up by someone who doesnt speak your language.
> 
> Thumb hopping: ride in a road vehicule that doesnt know you're there.
> 
> !&$(@*+%£☆♡: Get kicked out of the car.
> 
> Really???: Get dropped off in the middle of nowhere.


I got picked up on cortes island by a German guy, who knew hello and no English. Nice guy tho. Drove me right across the island to the ferry


----------



## Billy Cougar White

Getting a ride on the outside of a vehicle (other then in the box of a truck)


----------



## Coywolf

"The Arizona" - making it all the way across a conservative state without a negative run in with police/getting arrested.


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest

SIB said:


> "The Arizona" - making it all the way across a conservative state without a negative run in with police/getting arrested.



Did this through Tennessee and Arizona. There was a rest stop owner who had a major stick up his ass in Tennessee, but no cops


----------

